# Best of the best (in your opinion)



## Chrisdiver (Apr 22, 2016)

Always interested in opinions thought it would be interesting to see if there are many things that we all use the same, so in your opinion whats your favorite or what you see as the best,

Prewash and/or snow foam -
All purpose cleaner -
Shampoo -
Tar and glue remover -
Clay -
Fallout remover -
Wheel cleaner -
Wash mitt -
Drying towel -
Glass cleaner -
Wax and/or sealant -
Tyre dressing -
Polish -
Glaze/pre wax cleaner -
QD -
AIO -
Air freshener -


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Prewash and/or snow foam - ValetPro Citrus Wash
All purpose cleaner - Autosmart G101
Shampoo - CG Wash and Gloss
Tar and glue remover - Autosmart Tardis
Clay - Austosmart Clay Mitt
Fallout remover - Angelwax Revelation
Wheel cleaner - Angelwax Bilberry
Wash mitt - Dooka wash pad
Drying towel - CG wooly mammoth
Glass cleaner - Auto Finesse Crystal
Wax and/or sealant - Angelwax Guardian or Dark Angel (depends on car colour)
Tyre dressing - Gyeon Tyre
Polish - Sonax EX 04-06
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - Gyeon Prep
QD - Angelwax QED
AIO - never used one
Air freshener - CG Stripper Scent


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not sure if it's the best but this is what I use....

Prewash and/or snow foam - *Euro car parts Triple QX car shampoo*

Shampoo - *Euro car parts Triple QX car shampoo*

Tar and glue remover - *White spirits / Turps / WD40 / Petrol / Nail varnish remover.*

Clay - *Blue tak*

Wheel cleaner - *Wonder wheels.*

Wash mitt - *Got one from Tesco*

Drying towel - *Got one from Tesco*

Glass cleaner - *Showroom shine*

Wax and/or sealant - *Pledge spray furniture polish.*

Tyre dressing - *Black shoe polish / Bitumen paint thinned right down with white spirits.*

Polish - *Autoglym super resin.*

QD - Quick Detailer....*Showroom shine.*

Air freshener - *Normally get them from the poundshop.*

Cheers.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Never mind "how long is a piece of string?", how about "I've got loads of bits of string here, can you tell me how long each of them is?" :lol:

FWIW:

Prewash and/or snow foam - *BH Auto Foam*
All purpose cleaner - *BH Surfex HD*
Shampoo - *Gyeon Bathe*
Tar and glue remover - *Gyeon Q2M Tar*
Wheel cleaner - *Auto Glanz Alkalloy*
Wash mitt - *Microfibre Madness Incredimitt*
Drying towel - *Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel*
Glass cleaner - *Nilco Nilglass + "fishscale" glass cloth*
Wax and/or sealant - *BH Finis*
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - *BH Cleanser Polish*
QD - *BH Auto QD*
AIO - *BH Cleanser Polish*
Air freshener - *Polished Bliss ones*

/Bilt Hamber fan(boy) 

Don't have a strong preference in some categories so haven't included all of them.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

At the moment, will be different next month!
Prewash and/or snow foam - bilt hamber auto foam
All purpose cleaner - Autoglanz Infinite
Shampoo - TDG cherry slime
Tar and glue remover - Autobrite Just the Tonic
Clay - Carchem clay mitt
Fallout remover - Autoglanz blood tonic
Wheel cleaner - Autobrite non acid very cherry
Wash mitt - Dooka pad
Drying towel - Fireball drying towel
Glass cleaner - Autoglanz moonshine
Wax and/or sealant - Waxaddict Vitreo/ Waxplanet Revolution X
Tyre dressing - Meguiars Endurance
Polish - CSP No. 3
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - TDG prewax cleanser
QD - Sonax BSD
AIO - Autoperfekt Vertex
Air freshener - Wax Pack New Harlem Scent


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Prewash and/or snow foam - Only ever used Angelwax fast foam (not impressed)
All purpose cleaner - Optimum power clean
Shampoo - ONR
Tar and glue remover - Only ever used Carshinefactory tar&glue remover which isnt even on the market yet (it works great, suppose to be similar to Autobrite Just the Tonic)
Clay - Clay towel
Fallout remover - Bilt hamber Korossol
Wheel cleaner - Bilt hamber Korossol
Wash mitt - some high quality sponge (Carshinefactory black mountain)
Drying towel - Gyeon silk dryer
Glass cleaner - ONR or Opti-seal
Wax and/or sealant - For ease of use opti-seal, for water behaviour Wolfs chemicals wolf moon (but its not easy to apply and remove)
Tyre dressing - Serious performance tyre and trim dressing
Polish - Optimum hyper polish
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - R222 pre wax cleanser / Serious performance pre wax cleanser / lately like the Carshinefactory white glaze (depends if Im applying wax of sealant)
QD - Autobrite project 32 or Optimum QD
AIO - Bilt hamber cleanser polish
Air freshener - none

I will add

Interior cleaner - Carshinefactory A-Z or ONR
Interior dressing - Poorboys natural look or Autobrite pink sheen
Trim dressing - Poorboys bold n bright or Wolfs blackout
Trim restorer - Solution finish


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Prewash and/or snow foam - BH Auto Foam
All purpose cleaner - BH Surfex HD
Shampoo - BH Autowash or CarPro Reset
Tar and glue remover - Tardis
Wheel cleaner - Surfex HD
Wash mitt - Microfibre Madness Incredimitt
Drying towel - Some quality one
Glass cleaner - 20% IPA+drop of fairy
Wax and/or sealant - BH Finis/ CarPro Reload/BH Double Speed-wax
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - 
QD - Bouncer's Done&Dusted
AIO - Carlack NSC68
Air freshener - Clean car


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Prewash and/or snow foam - CarChem Snowfoam
All purpose cleaner - Poorboys APC
Shampoo - CarPro Reset
Tar and glue remover - CarChem Tar & Glue Remover
Clay - G3 Clay Mitt!
Fallout remover - CarPro IronX
Wheel cleaner - CarChem PH Neutral Wheel Cleaner
Wash mitt - Adam's 10" Pro Wash Pad
Drying towel - CarPro Fat Boa
Glass cleaner - Nilglass
Wax and/or sealant - Any Mitchell & King Wax / CarPro cQuartzUK
Tyre dressing - CarChem Tyre Coat
Polish - CarPro Essence
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - M&K Pure
QD - Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
AIO - CarPro Essence
Air freshener - 50/50 Chemical Guys New Car Smell + Chemical Guys Leather Scent


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Prewash and/or snow foam - Power Maxed Snow Foam
All purpose cleaner - AF Verso
Shampoo - Waxaddict/ODK Jet/M&K Spa
Tar and glue remover - Autoglanz Spar Tar
Clay - G3 Mitt
Fallout remover - Iron X
Wheel cleaner - VP Bilberry/ BH Auto-Wheel
Wash mitt - Dooka!
Drying towel - Fat Boa
Glass cleaner - KKD inside/ Autoglanz Vision outside
Wax and/or sealant - Too many...
Tyre dressing - Adams Tire Shine or Slickrims
Polish - Meg's UC
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - M&K Pure
QD - depends on my mood...ODK, Bouncers, M&K, Sonax, Smooth Velvet
AIO - SRP
Air freshener - Smelly Beavers

What I'm using at the moment, some may not be the best but need some of this stuff to run out.../


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Prewash and/or snow foam - ODK Arctic
All purpose cleaner - Bilt Hamber surfex hd
Shampoo - never used one 
Tar and glue remover - not used one
Clay - g3 clay mitt from halfords
Fallout remover - car chem revolt
Wheel cleaner - auto glanz alkalloy, just bought some and not used it yet-good dilutions
Wash mitt - dont use
Drying towel - polishedbliss PB Luxury drying towel
Glass cleaner - Autofinesse Crystal
Wax and/or sealant - lots to choose from and sample pots available
Tyre dressing - Adams tyre shine from prestigecarcare
Polish - 
Glaze/pre wax cleaner - Prima Amigo glaze and ODK Pro cleanse pre wax cleanser
QD - ODK Entourage, just bought some auto glanz smooth velvet to try
AIO - Autofinesse Tripple
Air freshener - chemical guys stripper scent, black frost or california scents tins


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> Prewash and/or snow foam - ODK Arctic
> All purpose cleaner - Bilt Hamber surfex hd
> Shampoo - never used one
> Tar and glue remover - not used one
> ...


How do you wash the car without shampoo or a wash mitt?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

